# Going tonight



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

With the pictures being posted the last week or so it has got me itching to give it a try. Just finished putting the lights back on the boat. Hope to be able to post a half way decent report tomorrow.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck! will be looking for a report tomorrow...good or bad!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I second that, pics please.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Good Luck!! :letsdrink Be sure to give us a report and :takephoto

I know Five Prongs went last night, still waiting on that report...........


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

opcorn Good luck Midnight Rider 

:letsdrink


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Need I say more. Tried to fish Perdido Bay but the Florida side was ruff as a cobb and I wasnt crossing to the Al side. The spray along with the cold would not have been pleasant... Loaded up and went to Navy Point. Water was smooth in Bayou Grande but not much to look at. Saw 3 flounder there all about 11 inches. But it was nice to get out and give it a try anyways. Stayed out till 1 am. The temp in the car said it was 40 at the boat ramp.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well atleast you got to get out there! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Ya gave it a shot :clap thanks for posting!

:letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty god pics there too! Bet the wind had it colder than 40 out on the water. I'm itchin' to give it a try too but I'm gonna hit it the 3rd weekend in January I think. It must be the small males that are holding up in the bays during the winter. Thanks for the report!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Those look like 12 1/2 inchers to me. :usaflag


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

You can't win 'em all. No matter the outcome, its always fun to get to stand on the deck of a boat a little while. thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (12/30/2008)*Those look like 12 1/2 inchers to me. :usaflag


I didnt actually measure them. I tried but they wouldnt hold still long enough.


----------



## tbrown3707 (Mar 21, 2008)

Midnight Rider,

Tell em about driving out from under the boat with the strap still attached to one side and almost ripping out all the electronics on the back of the boat! :moon

TB


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tbrown3707 (12/30/2008)*Midnight Rider,
> 
> Tell em about driving out from under the boat with the strap still attached to one side and almost ripping out all the electronics on the back of the boat! :moon
> 
> TB


:moonThanks but your description should sufice just fine:moon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

well mitch you gave it ashot.. jonathon, told me you were tryin to get out on the water...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (12/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tbrown3707 (12/30/2008)*Midnight Rider,
> ...


Damn...you failed to mention that earlier when we talked. wish i had been there to see that okeokeoke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (12/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (12/30/2008)*
> ...


It wasnt pretty but not much damage. Had to do a little electricial work on site to get the navagation lights back up and running.


----------

